# dressing up the 2011



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I've already decided on a couple things so far.

- big truck mud flaps already on the rear wheels
- getting DeeZee diamond plate running boards for cab
- lights for running boards

Considering:

- lighted bumper poles (anybody know where to find them?)
- pin striping (custom painted)

I'm trying to dress it up like a lot of Massachusetts/New England trucks and give it that classy kind of old school look. You Mass guys know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Here's my 2011.










Here's my dads 2009 F250. I like this kind of pin striping.


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

really dont care for the rookie poles on the corner., I would tint the windows, maybe an XLT grill, and a cab visor with the marker lights built in.

how are you liking the 6.2? Im planning on getting one in a few months, job I am on now for about 4-5 months has free diesel fuel so no point in trading it in now


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Love it so far. Only put 300 miles on it though. MPG seems to be around 12-13 city and highway combined. The 6 speed auto is nice. Engine spins at 2k rpm at about 70-75 mph.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Paint the rims black or gun metal
and due to salt build up, i would probably get tubular steps as opposed to running boards that are flush to the rockers.
Any one of these bumpers ha
http://www.roadarmor.com/products/bumpers/2011/ford/superduty


----------



## BrittAWL (Mar 25, 2012)

I personally think tinted windows make all the difference in the world! 35% is the mass limit I believe. 

Pin striping would also set the truck off quite nicely. It is tough to find a good shop now though, a lot of the shops today want to only do Vinyl pin striping


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I painted the rims on my Ram black. Unless I find a second set of rims, I think I'll leave these stock color. What color is "gun metal?

Road armor bumpers are saaaaawwwweeeet!

Window tinting added to the list. Maybe I'll wait to get it striped until I make a trip back to Massachusetts and use the guy my dad did.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

not quite black or grey
http://ca.images.search.yahoo.com/i...b=13a1cgjnk&sigi=13f6eqch7&.crumb=Ph.HFXQCfCO
i think there is a picture of a wheel in there haha


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

watch your front mud flaps. i had med size flaps with chrome bottoms the flexing broke the bottom of my fender off at the factory screws. the fenders on the 11's are thin and cheap.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice truck. The bumper poles or " rookie sticks" can be picked up from aw direct.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks. The jury is still out on the rookie sticks. I do wan't DeeZee running boards though. I'll hang the front flaps off of those. 

I made my own brackets for the rear mud flaps. They use two exisiting factory holes and go from the frame to the wheel well. They are full size flaps about two feet long. I cut around the springs and exhaust pipe. They look awesome and fill in the back nicely.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Love the truck, Love the 6.2/6 speed as well. I used a Crew Cab F250 6.2 for a few weekends this summer and it towed very nicely.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

any updates on how you like your truck? I am considering upgrading soon, and have one just like yours in mind


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

bigbadbrad;1539702 said:


> any updates on how you like your truck? I am considering upgrading soon, and have one just like yours in mind


I love it! 13-14 mpg average. I have only put 3600 miles on it since I bought it in July. I lined the bed and put on big rear mud flaps so far.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Depending on where you are in Mass, there's a guy that goes by the name "Pillsbury". He does awesome pin striping and detail work. There's another guy I'd recommend out in the Brookfields...his name is Donny Horne....everyone knows his phone number 508-867-5309. Seriously...I could never forget it once he told me. Anyways...he's old school and does all freehand.

Also....just my opinion...rookie rods belong on TT units and on the ends of your plow.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

07PSDCREW;1546659 said:


> Depending on where you are in Mass, there's a guy that goes by the name "Pillsbury". He does awesome pin striping and detail work. There's another guy I'd recommend out in the Brookfields...his name is Donny Horne....everyone knows his phone number 508-867-5309. Seriously...I could never forget it once he told me. Anyways...he's old school and does all freehand.
> 
> Also....just my opinion...rookie rods belong on TT units and on the ends of your plow.


Pillsbury is actually who striped my dads truck believe it or not, but I don't live in Mass. I'll be up this summer and may try to get some striping done then (if I don't find somebody here in NC)

I decided to go with a set of DeeZee running boards. Found them for $241 with free shipping.

http://www.deezee.com/products/85/N...oards_|_Steps/Brite-Tread_Running_Boards.html


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Make sure you get Don (Pillsbury) himself and not his kid.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Big Dog D;1630477 said:


> Make sure you get Don (Pillsbury) himself and not his kid.


Alrighty. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Installed the Dee Zee boards today and added small rubber flaps to them for wheel spray and rocks. Not sure if I want to add lights to them or not.


----------

